# [Kaufberatung] LCD-TV



## xXPhilippXx (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir einen LCD-TV zuzulegen und wollte mal eure Meinungen haben, welcher für mich zu empfehlen ist. 

Vorraussetzungen:

Full-HD

40"  (Sitze rund 3m vom Fernseher entfernt) 

Mind. 2 HDMI-Anschlüße (PS3) 

Budget: Max. 500€ .. 

mehr will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben und wäre natürlich fein wenn ich  darunter auch was bekomm 


Habe daweil ein Auge auf den Samsung LE40 C530
was sagt ihr zu dem ? 

Danke

MfG 

xXPhilippXx


----------



## Lightstrid3r (3. Dezember 2010)

xXPhilippXx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor mir einen LCD-TV zuzulegen und wollte mal eure Meinungen haben, welcher für mich zu empfehlen ist.
> 
> ...


 
also für unter 500€ wirst du keinen richtig guten 40 zöller bekommen denke ich. besonders nicht wenn man noch einen mit led hintergrundbeleuchtung haben möchte (würde niemandem empfehlen einen ohne zu kaufen)
ich hab für meinen 32 zöller von samsung knapp unter 500€ gezahlt Technische Daten von UE32C5100 | Fernseher (LED TV) von Samsung

empfehlen würde ich dir den hier empfehlen Technische Daten von UE40C5100 | Fernseher (LED TV) von Samsung kostet aber 644€ beim günstigsten händler http://www.sameurope.com/programID/36/partnerID/1697/1544846.html

der billigste 40 zoll lcd kostet 399€ aber ich persönliche glaube nicht dass der wirklich gut ist.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. Dezember 2010)

Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> besonders nicht wenn man noch einen mit led hintergrundbeleuchtung haben möchte (würde niemandem empfehlen einen ohne zu kaufen)



Edge-Led Hintergrundbeleuchtung spart Strom und ermöglicht eine besonders flache Bauweise. Aber sonst ist´s eigentlich egal. Tiefes Schwarz ist durch die Plazierung der LEDs(im Rahmen) auch nicht möglich und "Flashlights" sowie unausgeglichene Ausleuchtung lassen grüßen.


----------



## Lightstrid3r (3. Dezember 2010)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Edge-Led Hintergrundbeleuchtung spart Strom und ermöglicht eine besonders flache Bauweise. Aber sonst ist´s eigentlich egal. Tiefes Schwarz ist durch die Plazierung der LEDs(im Rahmen) auch nicht möglich und "Flashlights" sowie unausgeglichene Ausleuchtung lassen grüßen.


 
es gibt verschiedene arten der led hintergrundbeleuchtung 
mein fernseher hat denke ich auch edge-led. aber das fällt wirklich nur auf wenn man risen großen schwarze flächen auf dem bildschirm hat in denen sich absolut nichts anderes befindet. sonst ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen.
der extremste unterschied ist aber wie gut die farben aussehen im gegensatz zu ccfl's und dass das bild auch noch gut aussieht wenn man den fernseher halt nicht perfekt platzieren kann ohne dass mal die sonne darauf scheint.


----------



## Mirart (3. Dezember 2010)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Edge-Led Hintergrundbeleuchtung spart Strom und ermöglicht eine besonders flache Bauweise. Aber sonst ist´s eigentlich egal. Tiefes Schwarz ist durch die Plazierung der LEDs(im Rahmen) auch nicht möglich und "Flashlights" sowie unausgeglichene Ausleuchtung lassen grüßen.



Genau, deshalb nimmt man ja auch Local Dimming. Das kostet aber auch...

Klick


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. Dezember 2010)

Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> es gibt verschiedene arten der led hintergrundbeleuchtung


Deshalb habe ich ja auch Edge-Led geschrieben   . Du und ich haben einen TV mit Edge-Leds.


> mein fernseher hat denke ich auch edge-led. aber das fällt wirklich nur auf wenn man risen großen schwarze flächen auf dem bildschirm hat in denen sich absolut nichts anderes befindet. sonst ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen.


Mir schon: In schwarzen Kinoformatbalken, dunklen Szenen, Spielen und sogar beim Fußball wenn die Kamera geschwenkt wird. Aber befasse dich lieber nicht so stark damit, denn dadurch wird es nicht besser und am Ende ist das Auge darauf trainiert  . Die "negativen" Edge-Led-Eigenschaften sind natürlich abhängig von der Raumbeleuchtung(je dunkler desto stärker sichtbar oder überhaupt erst sichtbar). Größe des TVs und Sitzabstand spielen vielleicht auch eine Rolle. 


> der extremste unterschied ist aber wie gut die farben aussehen im gegensatz zu ccfl's und dass das bild auch noch gut aussieht wenn man den fernseher halt nicht perfekt platzieren kann ohne dass mal die sonne darauf scheint.


Die Farben können theoretisch eigentlich nur greller und heller werden, wenn die LEDs stärker den Hintergund ausleuchten. Die LCD-Technik bleibt ja unverändert. 
Mein LCD-TV ist verspiegelt, da sehe ich schon beim kleinsten Sonnenstrahl so gut wie nichts mehr 



Mirart schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb nimmt man ja auch Local Dimming. Das kostet aber auch...


Das ist richtig, aber für xXPhilippXx  soll ein 40 Zoll für 500 € gefunden werden. Und nicht jeder stört sich  an den Eigenschaften von Leuchstoffröhren oder Edge-Led Beleuchtung.  Manchen fallen die Kritikpunkte noch nicht mal auf bzw. achten nicht  drauf.  Mein Raum ist eigentlich immer beleuchtet und wenn man die Leds  nicht voll aufdreht, bin ich auch zufrieden. Außerdem spart die Full-Led-Technik  kaum Strom, da deutlich mehr Leds verbaut sind und mein TV läuft und  läuft und läuft.... 2,9 cm Gehäusetiefe gefällt mir ebenfalls  (auch nicht mit Full-Led möglich).
Naja, ist ein Thema für sich, da auch mit Local-Dimming(Full-Led-Matrix)  Bildfehler wie Korona, Clouding usw. sichtbar werden können. Bei  Full-Led werden nämlich nicht die einzelnen Leds gedimmt, sondern nur um  die 20 Segmente. Außerdem gibt es einfarbige(weiße) Full-Leds, aber  noch besser sind dreifarbige(Grundfarben) Full-Leds.

Eins ist klar: Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es(noch?) nicht


----------



## xXPhilippXx (4. Dezember 2010)

ja ein led tv wäre natürlich noch feiner aber die kosten ja auch dementsprechend mehr 

deshalb wäre mir ein normaler lcd auch ausreichend.

war heute beim media markt und dort wurde mir gesagt, dass der le40 c530 die beste wahl wäre für das geld.

seht ihr das auch so ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2010)

Ne den würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen wollen, auch wenn die Austattung wohl passt. Also 100Hz sollten es schon sein. Muahaha, die würden sogar einen 37cm SW Röhren TV als Top anpreisen wenn die den irgendwo noch stehen hätten. Falls du wert auf HDTV im Pay Bereich wert legst würde ich auf den CI+ Slot achten. Wie wäre es mit nem Zony -> Klick ( Anschlüsse satt, 100Hz, Ci+ Slot ). Notfalls kannst du das Wunschmodell bei Prad.de nachlesen


----------



## xXPhilippXx (5. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir den Samsung angesehen und muss sagen das mich die 50hz eigentlich nicht gestört haben. 

Wobei 100hz mich natürlich auch nicht stören würden 

Der Sony wäre natürlich auch eine gute Wahl, wenn nicht sogar eine bessere !


Gibt es 37" Geräte die den beiden genannten Geräten vorgezogen werden sollte zu dem Budget ??


----------



## Xion4 (5. Dezember 2010)

Tu dir selbst den Gefallen, nimm keinen 50hz Fernseher. Das ist der Grund warum ich meinem 40" Samsung nun ersetze. Weil es nicht angenehm zu schauen ist. Du merkst speziell bei Fußball ein sehr unruhiges Bild, ein "Schlieren" unabhängig von der Bildquelle.

Bei Samsung solltest dich versuhcen bei der Serie 6 zu bewegen, auch wenn es vielleicht über deinem Budget ist. Nimm lieber ein Vorjahres Modell, zu erkennen an dem B in der Artikelbezeichnung, und dafür ein Serie 6 Gerät, als ein C Modell mit Serie 5.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (5. Dezember 2010)

ok welchen könntest du mir den empfehlen ?? 
hab gerade auf amazon nachgeschaut und die sind schon um einiges teurer, vorallem in der größe


----------



## Xion4 (5. Dezember 2010)

Locker das Budget ein wenig, verkauf ein paar DVDs oder so und schau dir den mal an:

Samsung LE40C650 101,6 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## p00nage (5. Dezember 2010)

Die "B" geräte sind auch nicht viel günstiger, außerdem würde ich bei 3m Entfernung schon zu 46" tendieren. Und der C530 ist kein so schlechtes gerät wie er hier dargestellt wird. Ist halt ein Zocker TV, soll einen inputlag von 14ms haben.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Dezember 2010)

Klar, 500€ sind das Limit und du kommst auch noch mit nem 46"er. Ein 50hz Fernseher sollte man nicht mehr kaufen, du kaufst 2x...und das bringt Probleme mit sich. Was meinst in was für einer Erklärungsnot ich bin mir nach 2 Jahren nen neuen TV zu kaufen  Und Richtung 40" mit 100hz wird schwer bei 500€...


----------



## p00nage (5. Dezember 2010)

ich hab geschrieben " ich würde bei 3m sogar zu 46" tendieren" klar ist das für 500€ nicht möglich aber da er PS3 hat geh ich aus das er gern zockt und der C650 hat im gamemode noch nen inputlag von 46ms wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Und des Argument mit 2x kaufen zählt natürlich auch für die Größe.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Dezember 2010)

Absolut richtig.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (5. Dezember 2010)

also 600€ will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. 

habe aber jetzt den LE40C630 um rund 540€ gefunden.

was sagt ihr zu dem ?


----------



## p00nage (5. Dezember 2010)

c630 hab ich mich nicht so mit befasst, von den genannten modellen kenn ich nur den c530 und c650 oder halt teurere


----------



## xXPhilippXx (6. Dezember 2010)

naja wird ws. keine großen unterschiede geben. 

ich werde mir den c530 einfach nochmal im media markt anschaun und danach beurteile ich dann ob die 100hz dann den aufpreis rechtfertigen würden.

EDIT:  Toshiba 37 XV 635 --> was sagt ihr zu dem ?


----------



## Portvv (6. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht solltest du dir mal den LG 37LH3000 angucken , der hat zwar keine 100 hz , aber produziert auch keine schlieren z.bsp beim fussball gucken , der hat ein extrem schnelles panel , wennn nicht sogar das schnellste seiner preisklasse ,aktuell liegt er bei ca. 400  Euro


----------



## xXPhilippXx (7. Dezember 2010)

danke für den tipp aber da ziehe ich den samsung lieber vor 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand tipps ?


----------



## xXPhilippXx (12. Dezember 2010)

ok ich habe meine meinung nun geändert 

ich nehme jetzt ws. den Le40c650 !

gute wahl ??

bzw. weiss jemand ob ich den fernseher noch günstiger bekomme , als für 598€ bei amazon. ??


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2010)

musst halt bei ner Preissuchmaschine ma eingeben  http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2044930_-le40c650-samsung.html zb


----------



## xXPhilippXx (12. Dezember 2010)

danke 
habe eh schon gesucht, aber durch die hohen versandkosten gleicht sich der preis immer mit dem von amazon aus.


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2010)

fernseher-guenstiger.de müsste günstigste sein für 585


----------



## xXPhilippXx (13. Dezember 2010)

wohne in Österreich deshalb rentiert es sich nicht wirklich dort zu bestellen. 

deshalb werde ich ihn einfach bei amazon bestellen


----------



## p00nage (13. Dezember 2010)

achso sry ^^danach hab ich nicht geschaut


----------



## xXPhilippXx (13. Dezember 2010)

kein problem ^^ 
damit sorge ich immer wieder für eine überraschung haha 

also hältst du meine entscheidung das gerät zu kaufen auch für die beste ?


----------



## p00nage (13. Dezember 2010)

naja jedes auge ist anders  aber so bis auf den inputlag ist der c650 eig super , und hat zudem einen super schwarzwert etc


----------



## xXPhilippXx (13. Dezember 2010)

ja für den inputlag gibt es ja den gaming-modus, der soll laut kommentaren wunderbar funktionieren. 

also ich denke ich nehme den  

alleine schon wenn ich meinen röhrenfernseher anschaue , der seit heute auch noch einen gelbstich hat, freue ich mich schon extrem auf den samsung haha


----------



## p00nage (13. Dezember 2010)

dann viel spaß damit


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (16. Dezember 2010)

huhu

ich suche für <400 € einen kleinen flachbildfernseher, habe aber leider keine ahnung von der materie.
die beschenkte ist keine technikenthusiastin; ihr aktuelles gerät wird ca. 1-2 stunden täglich benutzt, meistens tatort o.ä. . sprich was schlichtes um die 26'' dürfte genügen, allerdings möchte ich keinen mist kaufen. und da kommt ihr ins spiel 

spontan und ohne fachwissen sind mir folgende geräte ins auge gesprungen:

Samsung LE26C450 66 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Philips 26PFL3405H/12 66 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

LG 26LE3300 66 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

taugen die was oder gibts grund zur vorsicht? hat wer sogar weitere vorschläge?
die rezensionen sehen im großen und ganzen ja ordentlich aus; bei den letzten beiden sinds halt recht wenige.

danke schon mal im vorraus

edit: oder gar der hier?

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-LE32C5.../dp/B003AXXDNK/ref=pd_ts_ce_5?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de

mfg


----------



## slayerdaniel (16. Dezember 2010)

für unter 400 Euro auf jeden Fall nen 32er nehmen, der C530 ist schon ganz gut, Alternative:
Sony BRAVIA KDL-32BX300 81 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Empfang über Kabel oder Satellit oder terrestrisch?


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (16. Dezember 2010)

kabel! grenzt das die auswahl ein?


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2010)

naja beste ist halt sat und für kabel blechst du.. frage ist eher ob der tv den richtigen tuner integriert hat, das meinte er bestimmt. weil die meisten wenn nicht alle tvs haben einen kabel tuner drin, einige haben aber auch einen sat tuner.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (16. Dezember 2010)

ajo, und der BRAVIA? dürfte keine probleme geben den ans kabel zu hängen oder?


----------



## slayerdaniel (17. Dezember 2010)

Jop, ging darum nen integriertes Empfangsgerät zu haben, bei Kabel ist dies eig kein Problem, für den Bravia als auch den Samsung sowieso nicht.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (17. Dezember 2010)

dann is gut, ist nämlich schon unterwegs


----------

